
BSNL seems to have blocked port number 22 nationwide in India - akshatkedia
The default port for SSH is port number 22 and BSNL a state-owned telecommunications company in India seems to have blocked this port number nationwide. It seems they have done this in wake of a malware attack on their ADSL modems in India. Developers using BSNL are having a hard time.
======
shyam1joshi
As per BSNL Network team, due to recent malware attacks, some of the ports are
blocked by BSNL for security reasons .

As per the instructions from NOC , for port opening the following details are
required from affected customers .

1)Customer Name 2)Company 3)IP details (ILL /BB/FTTH ) 4)Ports to be accessed
and opened 5)Purpose of the access 6)whether access would be within the
country or outside the country .

Kindly share the same .

Thats the answer i got from BSNL

